# Ah Summer!!



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Heres a few of Nel and Bhu in the summer playing with the bubble machine


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

..... They look like they'r totally enjoying that!


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Nelson loves the bubble machine - he's like tigger on speed - Benson just looks at him like he's out of his mind


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pictures, they look like there having fun,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics they look like they are having great fun  

my dogs go nuts for bubbles and baloons they keep popping them hee hee


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

great fun mine love chasing bubble's they go mad as well


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

Do u put that meat flavor bubble stuff in the machine u can get for bubble loving dogs? lol.
Sounds daft but its true, ive seen them 
Good pictures, Their a right pair of lumps


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Do u put that meat flavor bubble stuff in the machine u can get for bubble loving dogs? lol.
> Sounds daft but its true, ive seen them
> Good pictures, Their a right pair of lumps


Can you really?
Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

Lovely pics.......
I bought a bubble machine for my dog with different flavour bubbles and she just stands there as if to say what is going on.... 
Not interested at all...............


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

LOL - they're just like kids!


----------



## fizz (Jan 20, 2008)

Lol!!! Excellent idea and great pics of your dogs!


----------

